# NGK-CM6 Spark Plug



## vascon2196 (Mar 10, 2010)

For those of you who have used an NGK-CM6 spark plug...can you verify for me what the thread size is please?

The instructions I have say to tap M10x1 for the spark plug but I cannot find the thread pitch ANYWHERE on the NGK website. It simply says 10mm thread.

Please help.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 10, 2010)

I've use M10x1 on my Hit & Miss and my Hoglet and the plug fits fine

Jason


----------



## radfordc (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, 10x1 mm is correct. This is what I used in my Webster.


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 10, 2010)

This is good news...thank you guys!

Chris


----------

